# Резорбция межпозвонковой грыжи



## Виталий 234 (28 Дек 2020)

Добрый день!
Имею рецидив грыжи после операции (май 2017). Виноват сам, чувствовал прекрасно, регулярно плавал, занимался в тренажере, работал на даче, где то переусердствовал ((.  МРТ показала  грыжу 6,5мм, симптомы все знакомые (тянущая боль в левой ) к вечеру усиливается. Думаю до полного скрючивания, как в первый раз,   год, полтора. Нейрохирург сказал пройти обследования перед госпитализацией (кровь, УЗИ и т.п.).
Вопрос. Слышали ли или знаете  что нибудь о методике лечения -"резорбция межпозвонковой грыжи" в клинике Ткачёва и Епифанова?
Дети советую съездить, но думаю очередное вытягивание денег...
В форумах по консервативному лечению нашел обсуждение  этого вопроса. Не более.   Может ли кто то посоветовать такую методику, есть ли уже реальные результаты? либо пока только изучение  одного из способов лечения?  Я не нашел в инете реальных отзывов от грыженосцев, от том, что  кто то так лечит и  вылечился...
Не сочтите за труд ответьте.  Стремно в эту лотерею (операция) второй раз играть...
Спасибо!
Очень жду ответа.  Спасибо!


----------



## La murr (28 Дек 2020)

@Виталий 234, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Дек 2020)

Резорбция грыжи - это естественный способ борьбы организма человека с грыжей диска и он идет независимо от человека.
Но вот скорость и интенсивность этого процесса у каждого человека своя.
Медицина не формирует этот природный процесс, а только ускоряет или замедляет.

Условно эта борьба организма идет в 2 этапа:
- быстрый: устранение отека и воспаления до уровня безопасного и переносимого состояния болезни (от 1 дня до 3 месяцев).
- долгий: рассасывания - резорбции до уровня достаточного для выживания человека (от 1 месяца до 1 года).

На первом этапе важны вот эти две задачи, со своими методиками достижения (надо обсудим):
*1. Уменьшение боли, воспаления, отечности и улучшение лимфо- и кровотока
2. Уменьшение травматизации невральной структуры*
А если уж  третья задача:
*3. Уменьшение размеров грыжевого выпячивания*
То быстро-это вариант такой:
3.1. Хирургическая декомпрессия

А на втором этапе основная только 3 задача:
*3. Уменьшение размеров грыжевого выпячивания*
И тут применяются следующие методики:
3.2. Время (1 месяц- 1 год) и весь набор методик не имеющих доказанной эффективности, но помогающих организму бороться с проблемой самостоятельно за счет улучшения кровоснабжения в зоне поражения.
3.2.1 Методики рефлекторно расширяющие сосуды:
— рефлексотерапия (иглотерапия, аппликаторы Ивана Ивановича Кузнецова, «Колючий врачеватель», «Ляпко» или «Редокс», инъекционная рефлексотерапия в том числе и гомеопатических средств);
— «поверхностные» — рефлекторные методики физиотерапии (электротерапия, в том числе электрофорез препаратов возможно размягчающих и уменьшающих грыжу диска (Папаин), теплотерапия);
— лечебная физкультура, поскольку ее основной задачей, при межпозвонковой грыже диска, является восстановление подвижности не в месте поражения, а выше и ниже, что приводит к расширению сосудов как вокруг, так и в месте поражения;
— биологически активные методики — пиявки, пчелы, мумие и БАДы*

3.2.2 Методики прямого воздействия на место поражения:
— в основном это «глубокая» физиотерапия: ультразвуковое воздействие, лазеротерапия, особенно высокоинтенсивная лазеротерапия (HIL терапия), высокоинтенсивная импульсная магнитотерапия (SIS терапия), ударно-волновая терапия (УВТ терапия) и методики неспецифического местного иммунитета к которым сейчас относят и плазмотерапию.

Именно эти методики, пожалуй, и являются наиболее перспективными и именно их применяют все кто занимаются специализированным лечением скелетно-мышечной боли и нейрогенной боли в спине.


*В предлагаемом списке перечислены как методы с доказанной и признаваемой всеми эффективностью, так и методы с авторским доказательством.
Где-то применяется для лечения только одно направление, иногда два и редко где, три. Желательно использование в лечении всех направлений, т.е. специализированный стационар или центр. Первое направление: таблетки, уколы, хорошо, если физиотерапия - это поликлиника. То же с капельным введением, локальным введением, обязательной физиотерапией, и из второго направления - ЛФК- это стационар. Всё то же + иголки и мануальная терапия - специализированный центр.
А уж стимуляцией резорбции занимаются специализированные центры, имеющие такие программы.


----------



## Виталий 234 (29 Дек 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, Спасибо за ответ!
Как   я понял у меня сейчас 1 этап  и оптимальна - "хирургическая декомпрессия". А  в дальнейшем пробовать остальные методики...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Дек 2020)

Это решение, которое Вы принимаете, исходя из самочувствия (терпимо или нет), последствий (виснет нога или нет), наличия времени и желания бороться (1-12 месяцев), возможности (есть такие специализированные центры рядом с Вами или нет).

Ответься себе на такой вопрос:

Показания к операции определяются самочувствием и состоянием.
*Неотложные показания*, когда "писаем и какаем в штаны" и "кричим о боли" на фоне неэффективности интенсивного лечения), в общем-то надо оперироваться быстро, потом как можете не восстановиться. В общем-то тут врач вас должен уговаривать и объяснять, а не лечить (и лечить конечно). . Тут не просто НАДО на операцию, а НАДО УСПЕТЬ на операцию.

*Плановые показания*, когда "до холодильника и до туалета доходим, а до работы нет"- это сейчас похоже на ваше состояние и здесь решать вам, а задача врача обеспечивать хорошее консервативное лечение. На улучшение вашего состояния до работоспособного отводят до трех месяцев и этот срок все меньше и меньше, потому как сроки восстановления на работу после операции так же все меньше и меньше. Сейчас это месяц полтора. Сюда можно и отнести и вариант, когда проходит быстро, но обостряется часто. Т.е. когда раза три в год по месяцу вы на больничном, то кому нужен такой работник не себе, не работодателю, не государству. Три месяца, дает государство на лечение (больничный), а потом предлагает операцию или иди на инвалидность. Тут много зависит от работы, грузчик сдастся, а менеджер, хоть и кривенький, но на работу ходит. Кстати, на работу ходите?

Остались только *"профилактические"* показания, т.е. когда решение принимать вам.

Хочу только напомнить, что изменение образа жизни, который уже привел к формированию грыжи диска, надо менять в любом случае, т.к. не важно как Вы справитесь с проблемой-консервативно или оперативно, если будете жить по прежнему, то заработаете новые грыжи или додавите старые до "писаем и какаем в штаны"!

Вот теперь скажите, по каким показаниям Вы собираетесь делать операцию?


----------



## Виталий 234 (29 Дек 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо за внимание.  К  моему врачу по месту жительства (невропатологу)  попасть практически невозможно, а к платным не обращался. Советоваться пока не с кем, кроме Вас.  Сейчас состояние практически нормальное, утром когда встаю тянет, боли нога, мин.15-20. В течении дня, работаю  практически не замечаю дискомфорта. Вечером часов в 19, начинает болеть опять, пока не лягу. Боль  терпимая, иногда уже не замечаю ее. Делаю упражнения  ЛФК без фанатизма  и  плаваю,  два раза в неделю мин по 30. В таком состоянии можно  жить. Но не знаю что там с нервом ( пока нога не шлепает )и  в какой момент меня скрючит, вот проблема. В прошлый раз было так же, пока однажды утром я не смог дойти до туалета без укол и  пришлось месяц сидеть до операции на обезболивающих.   Если сделать операцию в моем нынешнем состоянии может и послеоперационная реабилитация пройдет легче? Как Вы считаете?

Вы ведете прием? Как к Вам можно попасть?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Дек 2020)

Вы пытаетесь получить ответ на вопрос, на который отвечать должны сами.

Ответьте себе на такой вопрос:

Показания к операции определяются самочувствием и состоянием.
*Неотложные показания*, когда "писаем и какаем в штаны" и "кричим о боли" на фоне неэффективности интенсивного лечения), в общем-то надо оперироваться быстро, потом как можете не восстановиться. В общем-то тут врач вас должен уговаривать и объяснять, а не лечить (и лечить конечно). . Тут не просто НАДО на операцию, а НАДО УСПЕТЬ на операцию.

*Плановые показания*, когда "до холодильника и до туалета доходим, а до работы нет"- это сейчас похоже на ваше состояние и здесь решать вам, а задача врача обеспечивать хорошее консервативное лечение. На улучшение вашего состояния до работоспособного отводят до трех месяцев и этот срок все меньше и меньше, потому как сроки восстановления на работу после операции так же все меньше и меньше. Сейчас это месяц полтора. Сюда можно и отнести и вариант, когда проходит быстро, но обостряется часто. Т.е. когда раза три в год по месяцу вы на больничном, то кому нужен такой работник не себе, не работодателю, не государству. Три месяца, дает государство на лечение (больничный), а потом предлагает операцию или иди на инвалидность. Тут много зависит от работы, грузчик сдастся, а менеджер, хоть и кривенький, но на работу ходит. Кстати, на работу ходите?

Остались только *"профилактические"* показания, т.е. когда решение принимать вам.

Хочу только напомнить, что изменение образа жизни, который уже привел к формированию грыжи диска, надо менять в любом случае, т.к. не важно как Вы справитесь с проблемой-консервативно или оперативно, если будете жить по прежнему, то заработаете новые грыжи или додавите старые до "писаем и какаем в штаны"!

Вот теперь скажите, по каким показаниям Вы собираетесь делать операцию?


----------



## Виталий 234 (30 Дек 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, добрый день! С наступающим Новым годом!
Понятно, что это мое решение, но  я к Вам и обратился, что бы понять с что имею. Надеялся, что Вы как специалист объективно сможете  помочь оценить мое состояние...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Дек 2020)

Не могу, не вижу.
Вот если бы писали в штаны, встал бы на колени и записал видео с просьбой идти на операцию.
А так решать Вам.
Появилось личное мнение?
От принятого решения зависят дальнейшие действия.


----------



## Виталий 234 (7 Янв 2021)

Добрый день, с прошедшими праздниками!   Ваши ислова "Хочу только напомнить, что изменение образа жизни, который уже привел к формированию грыжи диска, надо менять в любом случае, т.к. не важно как Вы справитесь с проблемой-консервативно или оперативно, если будете жить по прежнему, то заработаете новые грыжи или додавите старые до "писаем и какаем в штаны"!  Хочеться понять , что неправильно делаю, что изменить. Понятно, что можно просто целый день лежать или не спеша гулять, но такое состояние меня ,не устраивает да и не возможно.  Что конкретно  можно изменить, подправить в образе жизни, вот о чем хотелось  консультироваться. Ведь свой скелет и биомеханику вряд ли уже  получиться исправить )), А консультироваться не с кем. Нейрохирург во мне видит очередное тело, невропатолог по записи   недоступен  да и  у него кроме таблеток, пояса для тяжелоатлетов и аппликатора  "ляпко" никаких рекомендаций, хоть ты на четвереньках заползай...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Янв 2021)

Начните с правильного поведения:








						Диагностика профилактика лечение заболеваний позвоночника и суставов
					

Специализированные центры по диагностике профилактике и лечению заболеваний позвоночника боли в спине межпозвонковых грыж диска




					www.pozwonocnik.ru
				




Вот тут читайте. Есть все.
Но лучше спрашивать, что непонятно


----------



## Виталий 234 (22 Янв 2021)

Добрый день @Доктор Ступин, Федор Петрович!
Благодарю за внимание и  Вашу консультацию 19.01.   Прошу совета, если сочтете возможным.
20.01 Посетил "Клинику Ткачева Епифанова", на консультации врач  внимательно  со общалась, слушала, отвечала на вопросы. оч. доволен. Честно сказала, что грыжа большая и убрать не получиться. Цель курса - снижение/ удаление болевого синдрома  за счет уменьшения ее размеров и переход к "нормальному образу жизни". Не судите строго за формулировки, я так понял и запомнил. 
Из Вашей брошюры я понял, что грыжа имеет способность и будет увеличиваться при неблагоприятных факторах, нельзя застраховаться  от всего...  Таким образом все мои "достижения" по ее уменьшению очень быстро  могут быть нивелированы. И вопрос, может есть смысл  все таки рискнуть с операцией и " с чистого листа" попытаться бороться с ее очередным выпячиванием?
Пока не сильно старый, в нормальной  физ. форме, может это будет положительным моментом при реабилитации.  Да и хирурги умелые пока  работают в больнице...   А если припрет грыжа  лет через 5,7 , операция станет уже  большей проблемой...
Понятно  вопрос не простой, но как бы Вы поступили.
Спасибо  за ответ!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Янв 2021)

Если слабости нет и ситуация позволяет бороться, то бороться 1 год!


----------



## Виталий 234 (23 Янв 2021)

Спасибо! Да, я себе год и даю до "скрючивания" )). Поборемся....


----------

